# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  الجامعة العربية تبحث عن مخرج للرئيس السوداني من الملاحقة الدولية

## حسان القضاة

يجتمع وزراء الخارجية العرب بعد ظهر السبت 19-7-2008 في مقر الجامعة العربية للبحث عن مخرج للرئيس السوداني عمر البشير، الذي اتهمه المدعي العام للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية

أكثر...

----------

